# Missing ride requests



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok, I'm thinking I'm missing ride requests because there is no sound when one comes in. I've discussed this with Lyft at length and they don't really know why I don't get sound. I've adjusted my settings, to no avail. And it seems like many people are complaining about missing sound with the new Uber Driver release. I have my phone mounted as close to my line of sight as possible and I'm missing Uber requests mostly because the notice is only a thin black and white banner at the top of the screen with no sound. I keep Lyft on top because ride requests from Lyft don't go to the top of other open apps, but the nearly invisible Uber ride request will at least come to the top.

I've heard other drivers say that their ride requests are 9:1, Uber to Lyft. Mine are close to 50/50. 

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Darrien


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I'd say it's time to upgrade from your old flip phone to a smartphone.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I have an iPhone 7, new. All other apps have appropriate sound, like Google Maps and everything.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

If the problem was just with one of the apps I would say uninstall and reinstall. Since it is a problem with uber & lyft I would recommend checking your phone settings. I dont have an iPhone but there might be a special volume control for push through notifications.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes, Lyft has walked me through my phone settings 2 or 3 times. To no avail. They finally threw their hands up and said it's a "connectivity issue".....


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Make sure that the phone isn't on mute.
Also, check "do not disturb"
And "Allow notifications".


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

For some stupid reason, Lyft pings are very low volume at first and get progressively louder.

Of course, by the time you hear it, you have about a millisecond to accept or decline it.

Another example of the low rent engineers Uber and Lyft hire.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I've heard other drivers say that their ride requests are 9:1, Uber to Lyft. Mine are close to 50/50.


Markets differ. I notice more Uber pings in one city, and another city less than 1/2 hour away nets me more Lyft pings.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dunno Darrien. Sounds like you have checked all the usual suspects. Would turning on vibrate for those notifications help? As an avid Android user, I am not sure you have that option.

I didn't find any other reports exactly like your's. Meaning it could be strictly local to your phone.

https://www.google.com/search?q=iPh...ome..69i57.31082j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

But Uber nav was silent for close to a week and I couldn't find any evidence for that for a day or 3. 
(I though "she" was just not talking to me after I had some how offended her, snork)

OH! Does Apple have a blinking light notification for the hard of hearing/deaf? With android products, it flashes rather than ringing. Would work until you get it worked out. I would think they must have that option. Would work in the interim?


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I don't see an option for hard of hearing. That might work. And it doesn't that the option isn't there......


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

On Androids, it's under "Accessibility"

https://www.google.com/search?q=acc...rome.3.0l6.11909j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

edit;

Think this is the one you want?

https://www.imore.com/how-to-turn-on-led-notification-light-iphone


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I found it and turned it on. I hope I can see it somehow. It's on the back of the phone.

Darrien


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

1. Make sure the sound button is on on your phone

2. My car’s audio has to be set to Bluetooth input or I get no sound at all, Uber or Lyft. Waze still comes through though even when the radio plays. Go figure.

iPhone 6/ 2011 Mazda


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> iPhone 6/ 2011 Mazda


You're old school.
That's cool!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Darrien[/QUOTE]
There are clear


Uber's Guber said:


> You're old school.
> That's cool!


I've made a few repairs myself, changed out the battery and the screen and the front facing camera no longer works because that spot on the motherboard melted so I probably won't be old school for much longer. I call it *Frankenphone*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Now that you have sound for Uber pings next thing you’ Be having those sounds in your head all day and night even when the phone is off.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Here's an update. I originally posted because I didn't have sound from Uber. I tried the hard-of-hearing feature of the blinking light but it doesn't go off when there's a ride request. However, I have found how to fix the no sound issue. I have to set my car radio's input to "ipod", which always just means "iphone" for me. If I'm set to anything else there's no sound. So I can't listen to much except podcasts.


----------



## Brookestl (Nov 29, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> Ok, I'm thinking I'm missing ride requests because there is no sound when one comes in. I've discussed this with Lyft at length and they don't really know why I don't get sound. I've adjusted my settings, to no avail. And it seems like many people are complaining about missing sound with the new Uber Driver release. I have my phone mounted as close to my line of sight as possible and I'm missing Uber requests mostly because the notice is only a thin black and white banner at the top of the screen with no sound. I keep Lyft on top because ride requests from Lyft don't go to the top of other open apps, but the nearly invisible Uber ride request will at least come to the top.
> 
> I've heard other drivers say that their ride requests are 9:1, Uber to Lyft. Mine are close to 50/50.
> 
> ...


I can not get sound on either app, they keep telling me to turn Bluetooth off but it is not on. I miss Lyft rides constantly because unless I stare at the app I don't see them come in.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Ping sounds are inconsistent, it's GPS directions that I can now hear, but not always the ping itself. I miss them, too.


----------

